# Willow branches



## Msapp1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Anyone need willow? Neighboor behind my parents house, lost a huge limb in the snow storm. Still green, used some last week and it helped clear my water. Need to know quick before bulk trash comes through, i'm thinking about picking up a bunch rooting it, and possibly selling/giving it away/trading it to those outside of DFW. Lemme know!
-Matt


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

can I cut them use as driftwood ?
Location please ^^

Tae2610


----------



## Msapp1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Possibly, you'd have to wait for it to die completely. Putting it in your tank now it will root and absorb a good portion of your nutrients(so i've read) thats why its a cure for greenwater. i'll go collect a bunch if its still there when i get off.. What size would you like?



tae2610 said:


> can I cut them use as driftwood ?
> Location please ^^
> 
> Tae2610


----------



## tae2610 (Sep 9, 2009)

any size 
a lot of mix would be fine between 10 - 20 ^^
I ll use them at school
Thank you
I m in Arlington 



Msapp1 said:


> Possibly, you'd have to wait for it to die completely. Putting it in your tank now it will root and absorb a good portion of your nutrients(so i've read) thats why its a cure for greenwater. i'll go collect a bunch if its still there when i get off.. What size would you like?


----------



## Msapp1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Gone !!


----------

